# Fantasy forge world wishes



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering, what creatures or heroes in fluff do you hope forge world starts making seeing that they are more focused on fantasy now?

I hope they make the legendary thunder lizard, Id love to see the look on my opponets fac. Bringing a large carnivorous lizard to the table


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd rather GW made the characters etc in fluff as then they'd be cheaper... 

That said, I'd love for some of the Ogre characters mentioned to be made. Braugh Slavelord and Ghark Ironskin to name the two I'd most like.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I only have recently gotten into Fantasy, but so far I would say:
Salamanders
Razordons
Kroxigor

I'd love to see a plastic/resin Slann, but I know it probably wouldn't be worth it financially to do it.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> That said, I'd love for some of the Ogre characters mentioned to be made. Braugh Slavelord and Ghark Ironskin to name the two I'd most like.


Hehe, I agree with you. I play Lizardmen and Ogres. Did you see the interview on GW's site that featured a forge world Ogre? The link is here:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=15600017a


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I would love forgeworld to do a dryad unit- combined it should look like a forest but still be able to take individuals from the unit... I'm sure it would be very difficult but it would look amasing.

As for Braugh Slavelord- there already is a model... it just happens to be just about the most expensive model for its size that I've ever heard of. I've seen it sell for as much as £500 (it was a manager present from GW some years ago- only about 50 ever made).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

2004 christmas present for store managers.. 300 were cast apparently. *googled him*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Empire war alter
empire knights of various orders including some decent white wolf ones.

Plus some conversion kits for plastic kits like the giant 

and ships,waterways would have played a vital role and are not really mentioned,alot like flyers in 40k i guess


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Some Vampire Lords that don't look so Feral..more like DnD vampire would be nice


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I heard rumours / wishes a while back about a Skaven "Den Mother" - _that_ would be bitchin'...or a brand spanking new [and huge] Vermin Lord sculpt!

Other than that, I'd have to say, some mercenaries / Dogs of War units, a full Chaos Dwarves list, and some sweet scenery pieces...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cathay.
Nippon.
Ind.
Khuresh.
Kislev.
Araby.
Khypria.
Remas.
Khemri.
Culchan.
Mangudai.
Norse.
Badlands.

Those would be a nice start.

Then;

NO BIG STUFF. Warhammer is all about the little things these days. HORDES AND HORDES of littleuns, supported by the odd big bad boy, rather than massed tanks and titans.

I want to see;

Empire;
- Variant Elector State Heraldry, Variant God-dedicated armour (i.e Ulric dedicated armour+weapon upgrades for Greatswords to create Teutogen Guard, or upgrades to Knights to allow true Knights of the White Wolf), Steam Tank modifications - allows Mortar, basic Ram, or fighting platform.

Vampires,
- Variant Bloodline's, better models for Strigoi.

Bretons,
- Variant Horse and rider heraldry for bloodlines, dismounted Knights.

Dwarves,
- Variant Hold Heraldry

High Elves
- Variant Province Heraldry, White Lion Cavalry/Hunting Packs.

Dark Elves
- Variant Sect Heraldry

Chaos
- Interchangeable plastic kits for Warriors, Marauders, Knights, etc dedicated to the gods.
- Same for beasts.
- Changebringers of Tzeentch
- Daemon Chariots

Orcs and Gobbos
- Heraldry for different WaaaghBosses.

Khemri
- Heraldry for the High Kings, variant ushabti.

Pretty much variants. Apparently, Kreig made up 60% of purchases after Vraks pt3 - not the Reaver, according to a friend of mine in the know. More variant sets equals better.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Pretty much variants. Apparently, Kreig made up 60% of purchases after Vraks pt3 - not the Reaver, according to a friend of mine in the know. More variant sets equals better.


Great list man, all that stuff sounds great. Yah it seems like there isn't that much versatility in the actual models and the codices have so much background to build on.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I quite like the idea of the Quotl being made. Someone I know is attempting to make one at the moment that will use the rules of an engine of the gods when made so it shouldn't be too big.

Apart from that some stuff from Cathay and all its ninja like society would be sick!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Nippon, dude, Nippon. That wasn't cool.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

It would be cool to get some models of the Chinese equivalent Cathay- seems weird that the most powerful human faction in the Warhammer World isn't represented in model form somehow.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I have spoken to FW about the possibilty of such - they confirmed to myself that while expansion of WF is hopefully in the offing, but not necessarily currently looking at until the success of Tamurkhan is judged. I have however, offered my services if they are in need of a researcher of Medieval/Three Kingdoms based China, as my thesis with the OU is currently on the military comparisons between post-Han Dynasty (200AD) and the rise of Genghis Khan, and his effects on Song/Jin Dynasty (1200AD). In that, I've had research from Dai Viet, Tibet, Xi Xia, Mongolia, and Goryeo all involved - as well as progressing further West, into areas such as Qorasan, and more Islamic countries reminiscent of Araby - although much of my interested was promoted in to the events surrounding the defeat of the Xia army at the Battle of Badger's Mouth - which is analogous to the destruction of the Bastion mentioned in the BRB.

Their response was to consider a project as such if there is someone with that knowledge available to produce historically reminiscent units, and guidelines for models and history/culture, then they'd consider taking me on. Just think, you're very own concept consultant inside GW, heresy . And the best part, they don't have anything which could link me to this site. Unless they read this, and GW et al have apparently made it clear they do not read sites unless their IP is threatened.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Go for it Vaz if you want! Would be great 

I'd love the normal Lizardmen stuff. Coatl, Thunder Lizard, Megasaur and so on. I'd love them to make a really hard hitting model which was amazing to look at.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd like to see a Mazdamundi/Zlaq model for Lizardmen, a huge hulking Verminlord for the Skaven, and some of the Beastmen rare choices.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Chaos Warriors with halberds or Great Weapons.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Some Daemon heralds for tzeentch and slaanesh, well anything chaos that isnt khorne or nurgle for once would be nice


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Durzod said:


> Chaos Warriors with halberds or Great Weapons.


GW sell upgrade packs, so - great as it would be - I suspect it is a little too close to duplication.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Basically all the standard lizardmen stuff everyone else has already mentioned.

I kinda hope they don't do Cathay/Nippon- if they did I would become seriously poor!

Finally, I'm going to come out and mention it- Fishmen. That is all. Basically anything with cold blood.


----------

